# جربوها مع ازواجكم .....ودعولي.....للمتزوجين..؟



## اني بل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواتي الحبيبات :
الله يسعد صباحكم و مساكم بكل خير
ان شاء الله تعجبكم وتسعد ازواجكم .....!
وحبيت اسويها على شكل صوره ونص مكتوب وانتم وشطارتكم 






الطريقه هي كالتالي
بعد ما ينمام زوجك ارسليله هالرساله على جواله 
عشان اول مايصحى يقراها وشوفي تعبيرات وجهه واتمنى تبشروني بالنتيجه (ولي ماعندها رصيد تنام احسن )





واليكم الرساله بالنص :

حبي الغالي ما شاء الله ياحلوك وانت نايم الله
لايحرمني منك يانور حياتي 
وانا اتاملك
مر بخيالي شريط حياتنا بكل مافيها
من طيبتك ..وحبك... وكرمك... وتفاهمك.. وشووووقك.. واخلاصك ..
ياحلوها من أيام الله يديمها علينا ويعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته
ويسعد صباحك ياقمر..
درتك المكنونه......ام عيالك

-------------------------------

حتى الازواج ممكن يسوونها لزوجاتهم .....!!!!

,, 


تمنياتي لكل الازواج الحياة السعيده


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلوة فعلا بس لو زوجها هو اللي بيشحن لها او كان بخيل اكيد مش هيفرح بالمصاريف دي
بس اكيد هتنفع مع الاغلبية
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2009)

احم انا لسه مخطوبة بس دخلت فضول


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا 

موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا للمجهود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حسويها  واخبرك بلنتيجة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا  جورجينا​


----------

